# Bosch for a beginner?



## From the burrow (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm a non router owner who wants to acquire one for household DIY and eventually some more sophisticated woodworking. My profile explains my circumstances. I won't be making a purchase until Dec 2012, and then expect to spend the early part of 2013 fitting out our new garage. 

Having read through a lot of stuff here and elsewhere I'm thinking the BOSCH 1617 combi-kit is what I want. It seems well regarded, is plenty powerful enough for my purposes, and the price isn't outrageous - although I'm conditioned to UK prices so everyhting in the US seems a bargain. 

Objective factors aside, I _like _BOSCH; my jigsaw is a joy to use and I've just spent a few days using one of their big boy 2" hammer drills which was fun, albeit a bit stenuous.

But I'm very aware that I'm new to this, so does anybody think I'm greatly adrift in going for the Bosch ? Too much too soon for a newbie? Expensive (in US terms) for what it is?

Jock


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Jock* - welcome to the forum! 

I now own about a half dozen routers but my first two were a Porter-Cable 691 D-handle w/ fixed & plunge bases - has been working well for over 20 yrs; a nice & dependable machine; also, have the Bosch 1617 w/ just the fixed base - one of my favorites; I would recommend either one if the cost is w/i your price range?

Now, if you are planning to do template routing (e.g. DT jigs, etc.), the P-C guides are pretty much the standard; Bosch has its own guides although a P-C adapter allows their use w/i the Bosch router - check some of the reviews on Amazon which discusses this issue.

Good luck in your choice(s) - Dave


----------



## From the burrow (Jun 19, 2012)

giradman said:


> Hi *Jock* - welcome to the forum!
> 
> I now own about a half dozen routers but my first two were a Porter-Cable 691 D-handle w/ fixed & plunge bases - has been working well for over 20 yrs; a nice & dependable machine; also, have the Bosch 1617 w/ just the fixed base - one of my favorites; I would recommend either one if the cost is w/i your price range?
> 
> ...


Dave,

thanks for the steer re PC and templates, I'll go and and hunt down those reviews on Amazon. 

Jock


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The PC 690 is a 1-1/2 hp machine. The Bosch 1617 usually costs less and is a 2-1/4 hp machine. No comparison really. You can also buy a sub base plate from Rockler for about $10 so you can use the PC style guide bushings. I suggest you do not buy the brass guide bushing set from Rockler; it has different length collars so you need two sizes of template materials. A set with all 1/4" length collars is a better way to go like the set from Woodcraft or HF. Learn more about the 1617's in the sticky thread in this section.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

From the burrow said:


> I'm a non router owner who wants to acquire one for household DIY and eventually some more sophisticated woodworking. My profile explains my circumstances. I won't be making a purchase until Dec 2012, and then expect to spend the early part of 2013 fitting out our new garage.
> 
> Having read through a lot of stuff here and elsewhere I'm thinking the BOSCH 1617 combi-kit is what I want. It seems well regarded, is plenty powerful enough for my purposes, and the price isn't outrageous - although I'm conditioned to UK prices so everyhting in the US seems a bargain.
> 
> ...


Hi Jock - Welcome to the forum

I suspect you will be happy with either the PC or the Bosch, likely be happier with the Bosch though. Bosch is a top quality machine and Porter Cable was recently acquired by Black and Decker so the jury is still out a bit on whether the Porter Cable reputation for quality will be sustained. As far as Bosch having proprietary guide bushings, just buy the adapter for $10 or so and use the PC type bushings. You will eventually want the adapter anyway as most aftermarket equipment that requires bushings (inlay kits, dovetail jigs, etc) will normally supply a PC style bushing. There are also other quality brand routers out there too. My favorite at the moment is a Hitachi M12VC. I do recommend a quality router for getting started with. The cheaper ones, such as Harbor Freight, offer a serviceable router for a cheap price but it usually requires some experience to handle one effectively and safely.


----------



## From the burrow (Jun 19, 2012)

Mike said:


> The PC 690 is a 1-1/2 hp machine. The Bosch 1617 usually costs less and is a 2-1/4 hp machine. No comparison really. You can also buy a sub base plate from Rockler for about $10 so you can use the PC style guide bushings. I suggest you do not buy the brass guide bushing set from Rockler; it has different length collars so you need two sizes of template materials. A set with all 1/4" length collars is a better way to go like the set from Woodcraft or HF. Learn more about the 1617's in the sticky thread in this section.



Mike - thanks for the info about the sub-base. I've spent a confusing afternoon trying to work out how Bosch templet adapters work, and had become convinced I needed to buy an adapter to allow me use an adapter ...


----------



## From the burrow (Jun 19, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jock - Welcome to the forum
> 
> I do recommend a quality router for getting started with. The cheaper ones, such as Harbor Freight, offer a serviceable router for a cheap price but it usually requires some experience to handle one effectively and safely.


John,

I think you touch on a really important point for beginners like myself - do you buy something cheap to learn on, or something pricier that lets you devlop skill without having to wrestle with the machine itself? 

My personal jury is still out on HF tools. The corded drill I bought to tackle a couple of things my cordless one couldn't handle is a workmanlike and serviceable tool, but the random orbital sander I bought fairly quickly became rather more random than orbital, to the point I feel a bit uneasy about using it.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

From the burrow said:


> ... I've spent a confusing afternoon trying to work out how Bosch templet adapters work, and had become convinced I needed to buy an adapter to allow me use an adapter ...


This is what happens between the time the working community adopts a standard and the time the industry does.

With the 1617 you start with this:










... and they want you to use these:










... but everyone tells you to use these:










... so, to use them you need this between them and the first piece:










Clear now? :wacko:

GCG

P.S. I like my Bosch 1617 very much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

with the one below you can have it all with just one plate at a much lower cost (20.oo bucks) , plus you can use up to a 2" OD bit with the same plate installed.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Jock:

When Quality is expensive once - it is called Value; with each tool you're investing in more than a hobby, more than being 'handy' around the house - you're investing in a skill and a process of how you want to do things. 
Porter Cable is selling products based on an excellent brand image of days gone by; whereas Bosch continues building on an already excellent track record. 
My own two-bits is that Bosch represents a product line earning you're support with each product it engineers and sells. 
Mike


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> with the one below you can have it all with just one plate at a much lower cost (20.oo bucks) , plus you can use up to a 2" OD bit with the same plate installed.
> 
> Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
> 
> ==


On Bob's recommendation, I purchased this set and it's worked great for me!

Rod


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Patrick:

A 'who's buried in Grant's Tomb' question - actually both Grant & his wife are buried in 'Grant's Tomb'. 

I'm placing my order for the Bosch MRC23K, and need some help on guide bushings ...

From you're very helpful post, I gather that I should purchase both the RA1100 & RA1126 to use my Porter Cable bushings? If so, is there an issue with remaining concentric; in that, you would have three bushings, in all - RA1100, RA1126, and the PC bushing.

Thanks. Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, the only thing you need to do for everything to work right is use a centering cone to properly align your sub base plate. The bushings are automaticly centered when you use the two adapters. By the way, the dust collection kit works great on the 23, well worth the money.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Just to add to what Mike said, that is true for the countersunk _{edit: counter bored}_ holes in the base plate. There are flat bored holes as well with oversized screw holes that allow for the use of a centering cone or pin should the need ever arise. The countersunk holes should set it _{edit: very close to}_ dead centered and the RA1100 and RA1126 should center up very well.

GCG


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike, Patrick - Thanks for the follow-up.

The MRC23K is enroute, with the RA1100 & RA1126 pieces - I'll see how it fits together. The PC891 had the countersunk holes, which created the off-center alignment - it may have had the flat, as well. Since this is the first time I've tried to use a bushing, I'll be taking the long way around. Certainly, I'm anxious to get started.

Thanks, again.
MikeD


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, it is important that you understand you can not use the routers sub base plates (plunge or fixed) as a guide unless you align them with a centering cone. The Bosch RA1151 centering cone has a list price of $8.87 and is in stock at Bosch.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike:

Thanks - I would not have known this ...

Now I understand why Whiteside shipped a 1/2" x 3" metal rod along with the brass bushing - it is the core to the centering cone you posted. I'll order the RA1151 now. Well, this should be interesting ...

I sold the PC894 yesterday ($150), and should receive the MRC23K on Saturday.

Thanks, again.
Mike


----------



## From the burrow (Jun 19, 2012)

mjdorsam said:


> Jock:
> 
> When Quality is expensive once - it is called Value; with each tool you're investing in more than a hobby, more than being 'handy' around the house - you're investing in a skill and a process of how you want to do things.
> Porter Cable is selling products based on an excellent brand image of days gone by; whereas Bosch continues building on an already excellent track record.
> ...


Mike,

yeah - that's how I see it, but I wanted a sanity check from the grown-ups because I am painfully aware of both my inexperience and my weakness for 'shiny' and over buying.

Jock


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I've been at it a while, and I'm still inexperienced, with a natural inclination for shiny, over-priced things. This Forum is welcome source of experience and sanity. My reference check is when I find myself trying to justify buying something, rather than having the purchase driven by a project requirement or a safety concern. It has taken me some time to get to this 'separate peace', and I've sold many a good tool on Craigslist. If you're just starting out, and you're at a point of having a dedicated shop space, I urge you to seriously consider dust collection - it's not as gratifying as a new Router or Table Saw, but it's more important than both of these combined.
MikeD


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Enjoy the "23." I have it in my router table and it's very nice!

Rod


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Rod:

The PC891 (the motor portion of the PC894/5 combo) has served me well in the RT; though, my current Jatoba-based Outdoor Bench will push it much harder than anything I've done. I'm using templates for the curved pieces - most of which are 2" & 2.5" thick. I don't have much (perhaps 1/16") to trim, but it will push things.
The 23 just arrived, and I've made some initial play cuts - quiet, solid, and has a great feel to it.
MikeD


----------

